# Dummy filly update



## Enfys (2 July 2013)

Or 'Sleeper' as my Vet (who is my God) terms her as she seems to fall into that category of Dummy. 

340 days would have been today, so she was 3 days early which is neither here nor there (except Robin has ALWAYS gone to 340 or a few days over - but then she has only had huge colts in the past) No dystocia, delivery was the usual 20 minutes or thereabouts. Bag was perfect. Although Robin did colic quite violently the night before and was throwing herself around badly and foaled in the morning without  running milk - again not her usual routine. 

She has been tube fed for 48 hours so appearance wise is looking OK, as her first igg was 0 she is also on ant-biotics and symptoms (including perhaps the reluctance to suckle) indicated gastric ulcers so she is on meds for that too. Still scouring but that has changed from red/brown to yellow - for once I am happy about the squittiness. 

This was a very encouraging sight this morning so although I am not making plans, I am cautiously optimistic that we'll make it to this evening's Vet update on her.


----------



## HeresHoping (2 July 2013)

Oh.  Oh my eyes seem to be leaking.  That's lovely.  Fingers very firmly crossed she makes it through to this evening.  And tomorrow evening.  And every evening after that.


----------



## Bennions Field (2 July 2013)

fabulous news enfys, soooo pleased she's looking on the mend, and thanks to your hard work and dedication.  she's a georgous looking foal and i'm sure she's now turned a corner, cant wait to see her out and about with her lovely mom too.

looking forward to more positive updates


----------



## Meowy Catkin (2 July 2013)

I really hope that she continues to improve.

Lots and lots of *vibes*.


----------



## Diddleydoo (2 July 2013)

I'm crossing my fingers and sending vibes.

She's stunning.


----------



## Feival (2 July 2013)

Yay go little filly. Rooting for you in my little corner of the UK!! she's simply gorgeous, even with her bank robber hood on!!


----------



## whisp&willow (2 July 2013)

Great news.  Fingers and toes crossed that she continues on from strength to strength.  Keep up the good work, and hold on to your positive thoughts.


----------



## YasandCrystal (2 July 2013)

This looks to be excellent positive news. So pleased for both foal, dam and you


----------



## HazyXmas (2 July 2013)

Wonderful news. Keeping everything firmly crossed for you, the mare & Freya


----------



## Worried1 (2 July 2013)

Have missed all of this so just caught up, She is beautiful and I really hope she is over the worst and coming out the other side. Thinking of you all... come on Freya, suck the milk bar dry little one x


----------



## hobo (2 July 2013)

Fingers crossed all carries on well. Lovely to see her on the tit with her bank robbing outfit on.


----------



## Coblover63 (2 July 2013)

Brilliant and totally wonderful.   Have you got a name for her yet?


----------



## Dry Rot (2 July 2013)

Looks like you've done it!

Now, wasn't that all worth it?


----------



## Enfys (2 July 2013)

VFS Lady Grey said:



			Yay go little filly. Rooting for you in my little corner of the UK!! she's simply gorgeous, even with her* bank robber hood *on!!
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou. 

Funnily enough her Mom is called Outlaws Robin Gold  so your coincidental analogy is a good one.


----------



## Crazy Friesian (2 July 2013)

Yay! Way to go Feisty Filly!  She's looking fabulous. She'll be out and about in no time.


----------



## Puzzled (2 July 2013)

Hope she continues to improve, she's beautiful!


----------



## crabbymare (2 July 2013)

Just seen this and what a great sight for you after the worry of the first few days


----------



## Rollin (2 July 2013)

I was delighted to see your new post.  Keep it up baby.


----------



## gadetra (3 July 2013)

Lovely to see, hopefully she's turned a corner now and on the up. Very very best of luck to her and you all x


----------



## cruiseline (3 July 2013)

Having had our own dummy foal this year due to a uterine torsion, I know how exciting every little improvement brings, so pleased she is continuing to move forward. Fingers crossed for her xx


----------



## Enfys (3 July 2013)

Cruiseline, how is your filly? I hope she has made a full recovery. 

Well whatever the outcome with Freya, the last few days have been a learning experience, I didn't know that there were varieties of Dummy for a start, and I have inadvertently taught my Vet a new trick which makes tube feeding easier, he said "Now why haven't I ever thought of that?"   I may never have to implement any of it again but it has been interesting. 

I have also discovered that I can actually function on very little sleep and that my husband is more of a softie than he has ever let on. He's been doing feeds too and feeding at 5.30 before he goes to work, probably smelling of milk and poop  Apparently, if Freya makes it we *are* keeping her, jeez, a match pair of outhouse sized, white faced mares to slather sunblock on, I look forwards to that  

This morning I was great by an extremely fed up mare and a little pair of pricked ears. The first time Freya has actually appeared animated and well, foal-like. She was galloping around the stall, and I am not looking forwards to doing her injections this morning. 

She is nursing properly now so that's rather encouraging, we still have to sort out the scouring though, we are deciding today whether she is nursing enough to merit taking the tube out, rather than take it out and me have to call the Vet back (that would be visit #10 or so) to replace it - again.


----------



## Circe (3 July 2013)

I'm so glad its looking positive, here's hoping she continues to improve
Kx


----------



## Lgd (3 July 2013)

Glad things are looking up. try and get some prokolin foal paste. Magic for scouring.


----------



## gadetra (3 July 2013)

Great news. Sounds like she is out of the woods now, and well on her way to mischievous healthy foaldom


----------



## ChestnutTinker (3 July 2013)

Fab update - Hope the little filly improves!


----------



## Enfys (3 July 2013)

Lgd, Prokolin?  Thank you for that. 

I will have to look it up, it may not be available here (Canada) also have to check with the Vet as she is on other meds at the moment and I wouldn't want to compromise those, I shouldn't think it would. I can't think of the name of the stuff I have used before. Mind, I can't even think what day it is right now, I haven't been to bed for three days. 

The tube came out this afternoon, and apart from checks to make absolutely sure she is drinking it is very much up to her now. 

These were taken this morning. Great, looks like I will have a match pair of eyes and noses to slather in sunblock  OH has fallen in love with her and wants to keep her - he doesn't even ride (yet) but he has been doing early morning feeds before he leaves for work at 6am, bless.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (3 July 2013)

Lovely update. What fantastic progress.


----------



## hayinamanger (3 July 2013)

Brilliant news and she's gorgeous, too.


----------



## gadetra (3 July 2013)

Love the pics. 
Gosh she's a strong mare! It is strange seeing how muscled they are compared to what I am used to - she looks like she could walk through a wall! She's a colored QH?
Freya looks so strong too, and like a little bandit. Amazing how she's come around, and a testament to your nursing and care.
Maybe buy shares in sudocream for the future?!


----------



## GinnieRedwings (3 July 2013)

So pleased for you x


----------



## Venevidivici (3 July 2013)

^^^this and what hereshoping said at the beginning of the thread. Fantastic


----------



## Coblover63 (4 July 2013)

Gorgeous pictures....  so happy that she's doing so well.  And REALLY glad that you are keeping her x


----------



## Spring Feather (4 July 2013)

I'm so pleased she seems to be making a good recovery.  I had a foal a couple of years ago who became very ill at 8 days old and had to be rushed to ICU, and it was very worrying but mine survived in the end too.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (4 July 2013)

Yay! I love a bit of good news. I hope she goes from strength to strength x


----------



## ElleSkywalker (4 July 2013)

Bless, little scrapper! Is amazing how determined some foals are! When my little man was born last year vets were busy sharpening their needles to put him down, but he so wanted to live & tried so hard I wouldn't let them  He is currently outside being bossed about by his big sister  My OH fell for him too & won't let me sell him, so we have matching soft OH's 

Good luck telling them appart in the field when Freya is older


----------



## Enfys (4 July 2013)

gadetra said:



			Love the pics. 
Gosh she's a strong mare! It is strange seeing how muscled they are compared to what I am used to - she looks like she could walk through a wall!   Fortunately Robin is terribly polite and wouldn't dream of doing anything she wasn't asked to do, Thank the Gods, 1200lb of badly behaved horse would be dodgy. It took me a long time to get used to these heavily muscled horses too, and she isn't fit! She's a colored QH? Paint. Different registry but yes, you have it bang on the head, a coloured QH. She shares many of the same lines as my AQHA stallion 
Freya looks so strong too, and like a little bandit. Amazing how she's come around, and a testament to your nursing and care. Thankyou, but  I have had had a lot of help, and I am still reluctant to hope too much - pessimism is my defence mechanism
Maybe buy shares in sudocream for the future?!
		
Click to expand...

I already have shares in that!   and Banana Boat Factor 100 (I have a red haired, pale skinned daughter as well so they share  )
Even Robin's eyelids burn and she will not tolerate a mask, so she spends most of the summer in the barn by day. 

Today is a hmmmmmm, do we? or don't we?  day. We took the tube out yesterday as she was suckling and we thought the tube was interfering, and that being a little hungry might encourage her to drink, but although she will nurse for a little she is incredibly dopey when it comes to actually latching on, or even finding the udder. Like a newborn everytime, she is at elbows, under the tail etc. It is so difficult to tell, I can't watch her all the time, and Robin's bag is never bursting so it must be going somewhere. 

She has very little suck to her, won't take a bottle, or suck fingers ... so I am still very concerned, even though she is definitely brighter (ears up etc) and lying on her sternum now rather than stretched right out rigidly.


----------



## FfionWinnie (4 July 2013)

Is a dummy foal what we would call a big dopey bull calf, in cattle up here?  Or is it something specific as a known cause?  The calf often has been a big one that got squeezed on the way out or otherwise had a bad birth and is very slow to get going/slow to suck. Just wondered as it sounds rather similar.   

I hope she makes it Enfys.


----------



## Murphy88 (4 July 2013)

FfionWinnie - the technical term for dummies is neonatal syndrome - this can be any combination of the three syndromes that dummies can suffer with, ie neurological/gut/kidney disease. It used to be thought to only result from lack of oxygen during birth - so dystocias/red bags would be the typical ones, but we now know that you can get dummies from mares with placentitis or other conditions where there are inflammatory mediators floating round prior to birth. 

I don't know much about cows but I have seen several dopey colt foals at birth, the ones that just don't seem to have much about them, lack the drive to actually get on and sucking, so I suspect it is similar to in calves. These foals generally get there act together quite quickly, and aren't dummies - boys just seem to be a little bit slow on the uptake sometimes!


----------



## Thistle (4 July 2013)

So pleased to see the update on the foal. Freya is one of my favourite names.


----------



## Enfys (5 July 2013)

Tube back in. 

It is like Ground Hog Day every time when it comes to feeding. 
Search everywhere for udder, finally find it, and then forget why she was looking for it. Even when there is milk absolutely spurting out. 

As my Vet says, 'She is just not wired all the way to the top' at the moment, hopefully she will catch up with herself.


----------



## Coblover63 (5 July 2013)

Give it time... from what I've read it can sometimes take two or three weeks before everything clicks into place.  Small steps in the right direction x


----------



## Cinnamontoast (7 July 2013)

Bless, she looks a lot more animated, fingers crossed and just have to wait and see.  She looks tons better, tho!


----------



## MadisonBelle (9 July 2013)

Any more news/updates/piccies?


----------



## Enfys (9 July 2013)

MadisonBelle said:



			Any more news/updates/piccies?
		
Click to expand...

Lots but can't do anything until this evening (and it is only noon here) because I am running around like a headless chicken - as usual. 

Looking on the up anyway.


----------



## stroppymare153 (10 July 2013)

That sounds great news.


----------



## bay maverick (10 July 2013)

That's sounding good, looking forward to more pics!


----------



## gadetra (11 July 2013)

I hope she has worked out some of her faulty wiring! 
They are so powerful looking, I would not want to be in the way of them!

Hopefully she is out of the woods now, up and feeding well. Good luck future little powerhouse!


----------



## _GG_ (11 July 2013)

Blimey Enfys, I had completely missed all of this. I remember a dummy foal when I worked with my vet for a while and it was well over a month before everything clicked into place so hopefully you'll be able to worry less soon. 

Just to say though, they are both just beautiful x


----------



## Enfys (11 July 2013)

Waiting for the Vet again, it is highly likely that she now has joint ill. 
If she does then she will be pts.  

It is a bloody sickener because she has been such a happy, bouncy little thing for the past few days, ah well, she's had some sunshine on her back. That's breeding for you.


----------



## _GG_ (11 July 2013)

Oh God Enfys...I am so sorry. Will be thinking of you and hoping for the best.Cxx


----------



## Coblover63 (11 July 2013)

Oh NO!  I really hope she doesn't have joint ill.... poor little beggar.  What a horrible rollercoaster ride for you, Enfys.  Hugs xxx


----------



## Amymay (11 July 2013)

Been following this post.

Really sorry to hear about this setback.

Have everything crossed for the little fighter!


----------



## Spring Feather (11 July 2013)

Such a shame; she's such a lovely little thing.  Good luck for this afternoon, fingers crossed it's not.


----------



## MileAMinute (11 July 2013)

Keeping fingers firmly crossed for you and the pair.

Breeding horses must be such a rewarding hobby/job, but the downsides ultimately catastrophic.


----------



## _GG_ (11 July 2013)

Really been thinking of you Enfys and hoping it isn't joint ill or anything that can't be sorted.

Big hugs and vibes your way xx


----------



## gadetra (11 July 2013)

Ah god no, Jesus the poor little thing.
So so sorry to.hear this, she has come so far and you have worked so hard on her.
Oh dear, hugs to you.


----------



## whisp&willow (12 July 2013)

Fingers and toes crossed for you all Enfys.  Hoping to hear good news next...

Keep fighting little filly. xx


----------



## Feival (12 July 2013)

I'm really hoping she's gonna be ok. Come on little Freya. please be ok


----------



## Diddleydoo (12 July 2013)

Fingers tightly crossed here.


----------



## hayinamanger (12 July 2013)

Oh, no.  I really hope this is not so.


----------



## lottiepony (12 July 2013)

Keeping everything crossed for you!!! x


----------



## Thistle (12 July 2013)

Fingers crossed for her. Do you remember just how poorly Henryhorn's William was. Look at him now!


----------



## Donnie Darco (12 July 2013)

Oh lord Enfys 

Don't normally come into breeding, but fell in here a couple of days ago by accident  Not knowing what a 'dummy foal' was I clicked on your thread and have learnt so much and what with Freya being such a pretty little thing - a real life 'MINI ME' of her mum  your/her story has really touched me 

I (like EVERYONE else here ) am rooting for the little lady - so hoping things improve PDQ


----------



## Enfys (12 July 2013)

I just want to Thank everyone for their best wishes, and hope perhaps that this thread has been informational for others. 

Brief update. Friday 12th. 13 days old. 

Freya *does* have Joint Ill in one hock that is noticeable, Vet came yesterday, as he and I had discussed, to pts.  

But - even with a temp of 104, she was still bouncing about, happy, cheerful and nursing well, and we decided to give her one last chance. So, she is currently on massive doses of anti-biotics and her temperature has dropped a little (fortunately the temp here is only in the mid 20's today so fairly cool) and although the swelling  has increased it has not spread to other joints, that we can see.

Prognosis is still abysmal, but as she didn't seem to be in pain then what was the harm in giving her another 24 hours?


----------



## _GG_ (12 July 2013)

Oh Enfys, you poor thing. What. Massive emotional rollercoaster and bless you for giving her another chance. If she pulls through I think we will all shed tears of joy, but if she doesn't then we will all be with you in spirit to support you as you will have done everything you could for her.

Praying lots for Freya and you. Xxx


----------



## Coblover63 (12 July 2013)

Wow!  Her will to survive is STRONG!  Every time nature chucks something at her, she fights back.  I really hope she gets a handle on the joint ill now - what a little fighter.  Enfys, you must be exhausted - physically AND mentally.  Do take some time to look after yourself x


----------



## Meowy Catkin (13 July 2013)

Oh no! I've just seen this new development. 

Come on antibiotics - do your stuff. 

Wishing Freya lots and lots of get well soon wishes.


----------



## Blanche (13 July 2013)

Wishing Freya all the best in her fight . And Enfys ,wishing you have good news about her soon . Oh and a windfall to pay your vets bill !


----------



## *hic* (13 July 2013)

Hoping against hope that Freya pulls through with no further drama.


----------



## Love (13 July 2013)

Only just joined this thread. Got absolutely everything crossed for this beautiful little girl xx


----------



## Spring Feather (13 July 2013)

When their love of life is so evident, it's ALWAYS worth giving extra chances.  I've done it when I've been told there is basically no hope, but when you know these foals/horses and you see them all day long, sometimes something in you says "the outcome may not be positive and the animal might still die.  But not today!"


----------



## gadetra (13 July 2013)

Oh no  the worst possible news 
Only you know her best, she seems a fighter, and full of life. You never know, she has so far shown an extreme will to live.
If not she has been extremely well looked after and loved her whole short life, more than others get in a lifetime. 

Best of luck and hugs for her
xx


----------



## RamblingRosa (13 July 2013)

While she seems happy give her a chance. I did with my foal 19 years ago and I'm still riding him. He had joint-ill in his knees  and hocks but he was fighting and so was his mum. She made him get up when he'd been laid for long enough in her opinion. It took 3 types of antibiotics and 2 weeks but then he was like any other cheeky colt running about looking for trouble!


----------



## Amymay (13 July 2013)

What a rollercoaster!


----------



## Hurricanelady (15 July 2013)

So very sorry to hear about this awful setback  but really hoping that she pulls through, what a fighter she's already shown she is.

Got everything crossed for you.


----------



## Zero00000 (15 July 2013)

Update here - http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=624171

Sleep well Freya.

So sorry Enfys


----------

